# potassium metabisulfite vs potassium bisulfite



## moffett4023 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between these two compounds? I have read in different sources that I should use one or the other for sterilizing and for stabilizing the juice before adding the yeast, but I am not sure if one is better than the other. 

I have made two batches of wine (one decent and the second not-so-great) and I am getting ready to try again. I've learned a few things but still feel like I know so little!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cpfan (Aug 9, 2009)

Not sure what potassium bisulfite is, but potassium metabisulfite (aka K-meta) is what most people use for sterilizing and for wine additions. Sodium metabisulfiite (aka Na-meta) also works.

Note K-meta is not a stabilizer. That job falls to potassium sorbate.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2009)

Steve all is ok except aka k=meta is a sanitizer not a sterilizer.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2009)

Potassium Metabisulfite is a *Sanitizer*(not a sterilizer) and used to kill wild yeast, to sanitize areas and tools, and also as a anti-oxidant in wine making. Potassium Bisulfate is used to convert tartrates to bitartrates. Tartrates are converted so that they settle out of a wine and is commonly done by cold stabilizing or by the use of another chemical like Calcium Bicarbonate.


----------



## cpfan (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for catching my mistake guys (I usually catch it in other's posts). I guess I read moffett4023's post and blindly repeated his/her word.

But Wade, k-meta only stuns yeasts, it doesn't kill them.

Sterilizing is beyond the need for winemakers, and would require a whole different set of equipment and techniques.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2009)

Ooops, we all do it! It creates an environment that wild yeast can not thrive in while we introduve our cultured yeats which are much more resilant to S02. Thanks CP. I hate giving out incorrect info and thats we need many good people here to catch each others slip ups. Please feel free to correct anyones posts as this is how we all learn and teach others what is correct.


----------

